# Test prop Tren ace cycle.... advice needed!



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey guys, ive just started an 18 week cut and i am planning on starting a test p tren a cycle in 5 weeks or so. my last cycle was test e and dbol (12 weeks). Im following a timed carb diet which i believe i have my cals and macros spot on (i'll post a separate thread in the diet section to check that).

My training is well sorted as well (i'm a PT), 40 mins fasted cardio every morning and weight training in the afternoon, 5 day split.

I'm 6ft"3, 256lbs, roughly 17% bf

I'm looking to get to 10% or lower!

I just need help sorting out my doses for the cycle, its my first time on tren and i am aware of the sides but the potential results outweigh the sides in my opinion. a lot of people have suggested 75mg of each EOD, i want to do a 10 week cycle in total.

The PCT for my last cycle was nolva at 20/20/20/20 and clomid at 100/100/50/50, i assume it should it be the same for this cycle?

Is HCG neccessary?

What other support products do i need? (i will have adex on hand)

I appreciate all the advice and input i receive.

Thanks Jack


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I would run test higher! 75mg EOD is not enough, it's only 225mg a wk! So if using prop I'd do least 100mg ed or 200mg EOD aiming for around 6-700mg a wk

And your tren I'd start on 250mg a wk break that down into EOD shots.

If u get no sides increase it.

Have your adex but don't go mad, you actually want excess oestrogen on tren, so maybe nolva would be better.

HCG isn't compulsary it's entirely your call but obviously recovery is quicker with it


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> I would run test higher! 75mg EOD is not enough, it's only 225mg a wk! So if using prop I'd do least 100mg ed or 200mg EOD aiming for around 6-700mg a wk
> 
> And your tren I'd start on 250mg a wk break that down into EOD shots.
> 
> ...


I run my tren higher than test, 50mg prop eod and 100-150mg tren ace eod, massively reduces sides for me


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Apollo X said:


> I run my tren higher than test, 50mg prop eod and 100-150mg tren ace eod, massively reduces sides for me


Yeah it's a debate we can have all day long tbh.

Was just saying what I'd do with what he's got. After much reading I'm also much more inclined to go with the high oestrogen environment been benificial for tren, hence more test.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> Hey guys, ive just started an 18 week cut and i am planning on starting a test p tren a cycle in 5 weeks or so. my last cycle was test e and dbol (12 weeks). Im following a timed carb diet which i believe i have my cals and macros spot on (i'll post a separate thread in the diet section to check that).
> 
> My training is well sorted as well (i'm a PT), 40 mins fasted cardio every morning and weight training in the afternoon, 5 day split.
> 
> ...


Up the test a bit. HCG from the start in moderate doses will keep Lefty and Righty happy and plump.


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Yeah it's a debate we can have all day long tbh.
> 
> Was just saying what I'd do with what he's got. After much reading I'm also much more inclined to go with the high oestrogen environment been benificial for tren, hence more test.


sorry pal I wasnt ment to quote your post was supposed to quote the OP


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Apollo X said:


> sorry pal I wasnt ment to quote your post was supposed to quote the OP


No worries


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, really appreciate it! I think i'll go with a higher dose of test then, probably 600mg per week, and dose the tren at 75mg eod.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I'd slap in some masteron if I were you. I love the synergic effect with test and tren.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I'd slap in some masteron if I were you. I love the synergic effect with test and tren.


I was considering masteron but from what ive read its not beneficial unless your bf is very low?


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

if i run the prop at 150mg eod, my amps are 100mg, what do i do, prepare 2 syringes and keep 1 for the next jab?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> I was considering masteron but from what ive read its not beneficial unless your bf is very low?


Metropolitan myth. Masteron is very good for drive and aggression and softens the sides of tren. Do keep in mind that *ALL* AAS work better with lower bf%, masteron is no exception. I love it and i'll never do without!


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Metropolitan myth. Masteron is very good for drive and aggression and softens the sides of tren. Do keep in mind that *ALL* AAS work better with lower bf%, masteron is no exception. I love it and i'll never do without!


okay i'll definately look into that then, if i run my prop at 150mg eod, tren at 75mg eod, what should i dose the mast at, and what duration of the cycle should i use it, im doing 10 weeks total, (tren for 8wks)


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> okay i'll definately look into that then, if i run my prop at 150mg eod, tren at 75mg eod, what should i dose the mast at, and what duration of the cycle should i use it, im doing 10 weeks total, (tren for 8wks)


100mg of each test,tren,mast eod for 8 weeks would be pretty sweet


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> okay i'll definately look into that then, if i run my prop at 150mg eod, tren at 75mg eod, what should i dose the mast at, and what duration of the cycle should i use it, im doing 10 weeks total, (tren for 8wks)


Do it throughout the cycle at 100mg EOD. That is conservative. Also if you are not prone to gyno try not to take any AI during the cycle, save them only for PCT. Although not a real AI, mast does keep oestrogen in check better than what people think.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Apollo X said:


> 100mg of each test,tren,mast eod for 8 weeks would be pretty sweet


that sounds like a good plan, so you think theres no need for prop s high as 150? and do you think thats enough of everything?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> that sounds like a good plan, so you think theres no need for prop s high as 150? and do you think thats enough of everything?


150mg is fine for most people, then see how you react to the other 2 compounds and adjust accordingly. My limit is 150mg ED of these 3 compounds. If I take more, then it's zitfest for me and gains are not proportional to the amount i'm injecting. I do 150mg EOD of these and an extra 1g base of test to keep me going and avoid catabolism while on DNP. The moment I go off the DNP I can keep going just with the "dynamic trio" and have lots of fun


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> that sounds like a good plan, so you think theres no need for prop s high as 150? and do you think thats enough of everything?


id go with 100mg eod of each personally, 900mg a week is more than enough mate IMO


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> 150mg is fine for most people, then see how you react to the other 2 compounds and adjust accordingly. My limit is 150mg ED of these 3 compounds. If I take more, then it's zitfest for me and gains are not proportional to the amount i'm injecting. I do 150mg EOD of these and an extra 1g base of test to keep me going and avoid catabolism while on DNP. The moment I go off the DNP I can keep going just with the "dynamic trio" and have lots of fun


okay cool, so i'll run the prop at 100-150mg eod, tren at 100mg eod, and if i run mast then 100mg eod.

can i mix all 3 together and do 1 jab, my amps


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> okay cool, so i'll run the prop at 100-150mg eod, tren at 100mg eod, and if i run mast then 100mg eod.
> 
> can i mix all 3 together and do 1 jab, my amps


Sure you can. If you need to buy the gear yet, consider that there are already mixed products that offer better value for money.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Apollo X said:


> id go with 100mg eod of each personally, 900mg a week is more than enough mate IMO


if i run mast aswell then i'll do that, if i stick to just prop and tren then i'll run the prop at 150mg eod


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

if i used mast prop, could i run it at the end of the cycle, last 4 weeks or something


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Sure you can. If you need to buy the gear yet, consider that there are already mixed products that offer better value for money.


what are these mixed products, what would be a good one in my case?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> if i run mast aswell then i'll do that, if i stick to just prop and tren then i'll run the prop at 150mg eod


I'm using Fuerza Labs Super Rip 240 (80+80+80) 1.5ml EOD and I'm chuffed as nuts.

You could do 1ml EOD and squeeze 0.5ml prop in the same barrel to have a bit more test, and bob's your uncle.


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> if i used mast prop, could i run it at the end of the cycle, last 4 weeks or something


if you buy a one rip style product it will have prop tren ace and mast prop in it. 70mg of each per ml give or take a few mg


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I'm using Fuerza Labs Super Rip 240 (80+80+80) 1.5ml EOD and I'm chuffed as nuts.
> 
> You could do 1ml EOD and squeeze 0.5ml prop in the same barrel to have a bit more test, and bob's your uncle.


okay cool, i'll have a look at that mate. i think im most likely gunna go with prop 150, tren 100, mast 100, if i dont do mast then i shoould keep the test and tren doses the same?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> okay cool, i'll have a look at that mate. i think im most likely gunna go with prop 150, tren 100, mast 100, if i dont do mast then i shoould keep the test and tren doses the same?


*especially* if you are not doing mast you should keep test a bit higher.


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> okay cool, i'll have a look at that mate. i think im most likely gunna go with prop 150, tren 100, mast 100, if i dont do mast then i shoould keep the test and tren doses the same?


id keep them all the same anyway


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> *especially* if you are not doing mast *you should keep test a bit higher*.


can you elaborate? i find that im fine running 50mg prop eod and 150mg tren ace eod. not having a dig just would like to know why it should be higher?


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> *especially* if you are not doing mast you should keep test a bit higher.


how high?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> how high?


I think 1.2 : 1 ratio is fair.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Mast is awesome. Really like it. The only compound so far that has gave me extreme rise in libido.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Iv tried the one rip stuff from a few different labs,always been ok.but just ran something called lean extreme by med tech solutions.it was foookin brilliant.ran prop with it.it contains 50mg of each of the following:test prop,masteron,tren ace and prima.

I had a clean diet but no cardio and the condition I got in was pretty mind blowing saying I was trying a clean bulk diet wise.reached 16 stone with all my abbs visible and I'm only 5ft7.

So on mon,wed,fri had 1ml of lean x and 1ml of alpha pharma test prop mixed in same pin.4iu hyge on training days(mon,tues,thur,fri).1000 iu hcg once a week.50mcg t3 each day.

I know it's a bit more than what th op has put but in for a penny in for a pound! The results as I said were pretty good to say the least.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

would i be able to run the mast for the last 4 weeks of the cycle, just to harden up towards the end? would this be advisable


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

or would it be more advisable to do throughout the whole cycle to also help with estro issues?


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

johnyboy said:


> Iv tried the one rip stuff from a few different labs,always been ok.but just ran something called lean extreme by med tech solutions.it was foookin brilliant.ran prop with it.it contains 50mg of each of the following:test prop,masteron,tren ace and prima.
> 
> I had a clean diet but no cardio and the condition I got in was pretty mind blowing saying I was trying a clean bulk diet wise.reached 16 stone with all my abbs visible and I'm only 5ft7.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

is it worth throwing proviron in even though im running mast already?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Why?


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Why?


just read that some people like taking mast and prov together, others say its pointless, just wondered what you guys thought?


----------

